# Going to get more labs done



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Just a quick question before I get my labs redone, I'm a 56 year old female diagnosed with subclinical hyperthyroidism and thyroid nodules last fall. FNA was benign and previously low TSH levels were retested and within normal range. I'm getting all the labs redone and then seeing my endocrinologist. My question is...how accurate is a TSH and does the result show a cumulative level or just what it is at the moment of the blood draw? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is more a view of where you "were" vs where you are now. Free T-4 and Free T-3 will tell you where you are now.

You should only adjust medications by Free T-4 and Free T-3

Can you please edit your signature with your labs and doses please.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------

